# 1394 Connection (Net Adapter)?



## HorevestMoon (Feb 1, 2002)

Ok I installed Xp pro on a friends computer and everything is find and dandy until it comes to the Internet.

He's using a Motorola cable modem that directly connects to his computer. But for some reason i keep getting this 1394 Connection (Net Adapter) including the Motherbaords built in nic. I didn;t know what it is I thought it might be the 56k modem, so I removed it and uninstalled if from the registry. No such luck it detected it again on started and was still there. I tried to delete it just in Networking Properties and it says "Cannot delete while trying to connect" I tried to give it an IP and it says TCP/IP is not enabled. I went to its properties and it clearly was installed. I've never seen this before can anybody shed some light on the situating.

The cable modem says theres activity and when I look at the packets Im sending but never receiving. The ip I got through dhcp from the isp was 206.107.237.151 but i would never receive any packets. The only time I would ever get any would be if I did the ipconfig /renew command I would get one new packet received.

Thanks


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

I think those 1394 connections are your usb ports. When I first installed my network, it tried to access those and install a bridge. I removed the bridge and just ignore those items. But I have a NIC. 

I cannot tell if you are using a USB modem or the nic for cable modem connection... but if you have a choice, go with the NIC. 

In Control Panel>Network Connections you will have your usb and nic cards listed. If you're using a nic, remove any bridges, etc., that may be on the 1394s and configure the NIC only. You'll be able to tell which NIC it is by going to the properties.

Hope this helps,

MBN


----------



## HorevestMoon (Feb 1, 2002)

I disabled everythign usb in device manager and the 1394 still came up. Since i couldnt get the ethernet working I decided to go with USB it works well and since its only used for using the internet, the 1 meg usb connection wont matter to much. Until i can figure out the problem this will have to do.


----------



## OlivierDulac (Jan 19, 2004)

the apparition of the 1394 Adapter should be due to the fact that this computer has an Fire-wire card 

(Fire-wire is also known as IEEE-1394 or Sony i-Link, with only slight differences between those 3)

So it is normal that windows shows an 1394 Adapter, as you are able to connect hosts using their Fire-wire ports. So windows set up the 1394 Adapter interface just in case you want to do so. 

Disabling the modem and/or the Ethernet card as nothing to do with the Fire-wire card, thus it didn't made this 1394 Adapter disappear.

Take this as a bonus, not a problem  (However i do not recommend that you use this Fire-wire connections if you are not sure how to do it and how to secure it). 
Just leave it like that. (If you prefer to have it disabled, go in the Control Panel, choose System, then in the tab Hardware press on 'Device Manager' to bring up the list of devices. In the category 'Network Adapter' you will see the 1394 Adapter. Right Click on it and choose "Disable...". It shol dthen appear with a Red Cross on top of it, showing that it is now disabled. I however recommend just leave it enabled and not bother about it at all)

Hope this helps,

Olivier Dulac.


----------



## dexrus (May 11, 2005)

OlivierDulac said:


> the apparition of the 1394 Adapter should be due to the fact that this computer has an Fire-wire card
> 
> (Fire-wire is also known as IEEE-1394 or Sony i-Link, with only slight differences between those 3)
> 
> ...


Dear Olivier, I think I might be having a similar problem. I have a Belkin wireless modem and router with 4 LAN ports at the back. When I try to link my laptop (which connects no prob) to the port with a ethernet cable I get no joy trying to connect. My connections show a connected 1394 which you said is probably a firewire, ......so how do I make it recognise the router so it will access the internet. When I check the support box it has no ip address allocated. I have tried allocating a static ip address to it, but no joy. What do you suggest??

Thanks

Dexrus


----------

